# Pistol Sling-X-Bow With Draw Length Extension! -Video-



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi!
This is the Pistol Sling-X-Bow With Draw Length Extension that i made!






In the future i have plans to make one that shoots ball-bearings, one with pump action and a MAG, and even one that is wrist mounted like Joerg sprave! 
I hope that you have enjoyed the video!
please comment below saying what you think!!!!!


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice job!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Harpman said:


> Nice job!!! Keep up the good work.


Thanks!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

I am now making one of these but it is wrist mounted! (like the one that joerg sprave made!)


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

That is cool, keep up the good work mate!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome job, ten years from now you'll be able to make planes at this rate.most adults I know can't make that.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good job !!


----------

